# ACS Rejected What to do next



## er_vik (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi All,
Need your urgent help.
I applied for ACS under sub class 189 for ANZSCO CODE: 263111 (Computer Networks Engineer). I submitted my documents on 6th June. Today I got a email from ACS saying that 

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and 
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code
You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology 
experience of two (2) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics, Instrumentation & Controls) from University completed 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF 
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 
20hrs per week: 

Dates: 06/01 - 12/04 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Customer Support Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient 
Documentation 


Dates: 12/04 - 07/08 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Deputy Manager - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation 


Dates: 10/09 - 03/10 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Manager IT - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation 


Dates: 03/10 - 10/10 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Deputy Manager / Senior Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient 
Documentation 


Dates: 11/10 - 03/14 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Consulting Manager - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation 

Should I go for Appeal and review,
Should I go for applying my Visa disregarding the ACS
Should i go for a Migration Agent

Please suggest.

Regards

VIk


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

er_vik said:


> Hi All,
> Need your urgent help.
> I applied for ACS under sub class 189 for ANZSCO CODE: 263111 (Computer Networks Engineer). I submitted my documents on 6th June. Today I got a email from ACS saying that
> 
> ...


You cannot proceed with your visa application if you don't have positive ACS assessment - you need to provide your ACS reference number.

Going for a migration agent will not change your situation as clearly indicated in the result, you provided INSUFFICIENT DOCUMENTATION. I assume, you didnt read through ACS requirements and followed their instructions down to the letter with providing detailed employment history, start and end date, certified true copy, all responsibilities, etc etc.

You can only try and go for Appeal and inform ACS you have further evidence to change their decision. Well, you better have other documentary evidences to provide, otherwise the money you paid for ACS will have just gone to waste.


----------



## er_vik (Jul 7, 2014)

You say that "
You can only try and go for Appeal and inform ACS you have further evidence to change their decision. Well, you better have other documentary evidences to provide, otherwise the money you paid for ACS will have just gone to waste.
"
does that mean that If i go for appeal I can tell them I have further proof for my documentation because the letter further states that 
" Only original documentation can be included in the appeal assessment and 
no new information or documentation can be submitted in this instance. If the appeal concludes that 
the application has been incorrectly assessed by the ACS, a full refund of your appeal fee will be 
provided. If the appeal remains as originally assessed, a refund of the fee will not apply. 
"
Please confirm


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Appeal or review. I forget which. It also can be case to case depending on your CO. You have their email to ask them straight to clarify if you have new and correct evidence.

it just baffles me you paid 450aud (or higher) without any regard (based on results) on the format of the documents they needed you to submit.


----------



## er_vik (Jul 7, 2014)

Hmmm Well I didnt go for a MARA and rather did my own homework and submitted the documents, and also showed them across to couple of people who have already got their visas n PR...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Buddy
I am really sorry to hear that ACS has not accessed your experience.
Its saying "Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation ". I guess you dint provide all documents as required. If this is the case i would suggest you to get proper documents like Roles n Reference or Stat deceleration from you peer. 

Can you share me your profile details so that i can help you how to proceed further and in which code. I am sure there must be a way for getting positive assessment from ACS.

BTW i have also applied in your category of SOL with ACS, thats why asking you to send details.

Cheers


----------



## er_vik (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi 
I uploaded below documentation:
1. Passport- Attested
1.A- Education Cert- Attested
2. Company Exit Letters-Attested
3. Stat declaration from my peers/ colleagues in my companies which was notarized on Bond paper, Attested and witnessed. They mentioned the tenure in the company, roles and responsibilities in the company, the designation and location of working.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

did u attach all companies stat deceleration with peers.. none was from any managers or seniors..


Cheers


----------



## er_vik (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes none was from any managers, though I could have done that, but that would have hardly made any difference. because the roles and responsibilities were documented by me based on my job profile.
Do you think otherwise


----------



## er_vik (Jul 7, 2014)

I just sent you the invite from my gmail..any help is great


----------



## sreejithkhan2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

Really sorry dear, please let us know if you could change ACS decision

Good luck


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Usually, if you are submitting a "Stat dec" then its advisable to submit an org chart as well. Atleast thats what i did. The org chart described how the referee who provided the declaration was related to me in the organization. 
This is what they say "A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level."

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## er_vik (Jul 7, 2014)

So bond you suggest that I go for review and submit my org chart as well as get my stat dec signed by a superviosr and not a colleague as currently i got it signed from my colleagues..I got a respknse from the assessor saying that 
"Your work experience was assessed as having insufficient detail as the statutory declarations provided did not confirm the relationship between your colleagues and yourself and no evidence was provided that these were witnessed by an authorised
person. In addition the declarations are undated except for attestation by a Notary."
It points as per me to 3 things: 1. Org chart, 2. Stat dec were not dated ëxample I could have used that : I so and so on this day and month of this year declare that I have worked with...him as a cpolleague/supervisor AND his roles n respo r as below" ; 3. the Witness has to be an authorised person

but I dont understand what could be a authopprised person.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I am not sure how to advise you on this, because i have very limited expertise on this and my advise might impact your case negatively. But, let me tell you what i have in my stat dec - 

1. Its a e-stamp paper issued by a "Bank" and the authenticity can be verified online by keying in the "certificate#" printed in the stamp.
2. The first page has the name/address/contact# of the referee who is doing the declaration
3. The actual content starts with "To whomsoever it may concern, i hereby declare that <This Dude> with employee ID <Some Junk> has been working with <The Company> as a FT employee and belonged to our Team."
4. The stamp has the following by the notary - 
a. Notary Information seal - has his name, his location, his Registration number and some file number. This has been signed using green ink!
b. A "Sworn before me" seal with Notary name, Designation (Advocate and Notary), Address, and the "Date" which is sealed too.
c. Signature of the notary on each of the seals. 
d. Signature of the Referee (signed in front of the notary)

This is same across all the pages of stat dec and across all pages of "Org chart" which i mentioned. See if you have all these in your case. If not, think which one makes more sense "reapplying" by getting all the docs in order or going for a review with whatever you have.

Also, check out this amazing post/thread by mainik. You will get all the details while preparing a stat dec - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...ustralia-google-page-ranking.html#post4343561


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

er_vik said:


> So bond you suggest that I go for review and submit my org chart as well as get my stat dec signed by a superviosr and not a colleague as currently i got it signed from my colleagues..I got a respknse from the assessor saying that
> "Your work experience was assessed as having insufficient detail as the statutory declarations provided did not confirm the relationship between your colleagues and yourself and no evidence was provided that these were witnessed by an authorised
> person. In addition the declarations are undated except for attestation by a Notary."
> It points as per me to 3 things: 1. Org chart, 2. Stat dec were not dated ëxample I could have used that : I so and so on this day and month of this year declare that I have worked with...him as a cpolleague/supervisor AND his roles n respo r as below" ; 3. the Witness has to be an authorised person
> ...


an authorized person is someone who works in a court of law, someone who is authorized where you come from to notarize documents. ACS has provided a sample of how a statutory declaration should be. you should have gone to an attorney or a notary public to get a prescribed format.

but the reason is already clearly stated as to why the documents were insufficient. In my declaration, i had my colleague declare to what capacity we worked together, for how long, and more elaboration as to how we worked together and then described the details of what we worked on (SAP Systems analyst). It of course has to be signed at the end with a mention of something like "I <insert name here> do hereby attest on <insert date here> that all the above mentioned information detailing the roles and responsibilities, and working relationship with <insert name here> are hereby true blah blah blah."

then underneath that, there's a legal sounding sentence "The above statutory declaration was witnessed to be signed on <insert date> blah blah. signed: <insert name here>

anyway, all these information could be found on the web - samples of statutory declaration and even all the pertinent points listed in ACS. moving forward, since the process for ACS and DIBP is just uploading of documents, if you want to speed up the process and prevent delays and get positive assessment and grant, then you should learn how to put yourself in the situation of an assessor/CO who doesn't know about you. make everything elaborate, go overboard with all the details they request for. they're not going to hound you for follow ups and baby you by going back and forth with all the requirements because when you submit the documents and upload them, they treat them as final. 

PS: the contact information of my colleague, mobile, email, office address were also provided in a paragraph where it was stated, "If any verification or confirmation on the matters declared is necessary, I can be contacted through <insert mobile> or by email <insert email>


----------



## Deepthy145 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Civil Engineer with 5 years of experience*

Hello There, 

I am a Civil Engineer with 5 years of IT experience.

I pursued my degree during (2005 - 2009), Adding to my B.Tech, I have the following qualifications :-

1. PGDCA (Post Graduation Diploma in Computer Application / 2010 - 2012/ 1yr Course/Part time)

2. Master of Science in Software Engineering (MSSS)/ 2012-2014/2 years/Work integrated Learning Program

I am an Analyst Programmer in a reputed MNC. I would like to know if they would consider my secondary qualifications, or right away reject my profile?

Regards,
Deep


----------



## ami_ve (Feb 21, 2020)

I have got Negative feedback from ACS today. I have applied for ICT project manager. I am confused what to do next:-

Dates: 07/05 - 08/15 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Posi�on: Project Leader - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documenta�on
Employer: **********************
Country: Outside Of Australia
Dates: 08/15 - 01/20 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Posi�on: Project Manager - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documenta�on
Employer: *****************************************
Country: Outside Of Australia

Below was the roles and responsibilities:-

•	Using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects
•	Taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system
•	Project Manager for distributed development team using PMI/Agile methodology.
•	Effective implementation of PMI/Agile process and rained staff to maximize benefits 
•	Coordinated with various cross functional and distributed teams across program and ensured delivery of projects on time 
•	Evaluated software development practices and ascertained that new software improves productivity. 
•	Identified any problems with project and assisted in solving it effectively. 
•	Assisted other team members and developers in managing and developing AGILE Process. 
•	Regular interaction with onsite teams and their managers. 
•	Gained immense experience by interacting with clients directly to ensure client specifications and procedures are adhere by understanding their objectives and expectations.


Please suggest me what to do next?


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

ami_ve said:


> I have got Negative feedback from ACS today. I have applied for ICT project manager. I am confused what to do next:-
> 
> Dates: 07/05 - 08/15 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
> Posi�on: Project Leader - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documenta�on
> ...


Please send an email to ACS case officer who sent the results, to check on what documents are missed. Please do check if you have done all documentations as per the new guidelines.


----------



## ami_ve (Feb 21, 2020)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Please send an email to ACS case officer who sent the results, to check on what documents are missed. Please do check if you have done all documentations as per the new guidelines.


Thanks Vijayalakshmi ...I have dropped an email to ACS.

Once I get the response shall I go for review or appeal??


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

ami_ve said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Please send an email to ACS case officer who sent the results, to check on what documents are missed. Please do check if you have done all documentations as per the new guidelines.
> ...


Based on the response on what are the missing documents, they will suggest you to do either a review or appeal. Most probably they will ask us to review only.. I am on the same boat yet to submit a review.


----------



## ami_ve (Feb 21, 2020)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Based on the response on what are the missing documents, they will suggest you to do either a review or appeal. Most probably they will ask us to review only.. I am on the same boat yet to submit a review.


Oh ok...thanks for your support. Just in case do you have..Statutory Declaration?


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

ami_ve said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Based on the response on what are the missing documents, they will suggest you to do either a review or appeal. Most probably they will ask us to review only.. I am on the same boat yet to submit a review.
> ...


Yes I did the statutory declaration only for my current and previous company.


----------



## newsitel.tester (2 mo ago)

Hi,

I have a similar experience with my husband who is SAP consultant past 15+ years with education bachground bcom and MPM as masters : we applied on our own and today for the response:

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software
Engineer).

The following qualifications do not meet the ACS suitability criteria:

Your Bachelor of Commerce from Pune University completed May 2000 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not
meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.

Your Master in Personnel Management from Pune University completed April 2002 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with insufficient computing content and
therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs
per week:
Dates: 04/13 - 07/22 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Senior Consultant - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Infosys
Country: Outside Of Australia

For employment we had provided the reference letter in the required format and then payment proof, payslips first 3 and last three, form16. 
Do you feel I should applied in different ACS category? I applied in below category
View attachment 102566


Dont understand where I did go wrong and what should be next steps? review or fresh application under different category as the educational qualifications dont match the job qualifications?


----------



## vicky.spore (Oct 26, 2020)

newsitel.tester said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar experience with my husband who is SAP consultant past 15+ years with education bachground bcom and MPM as masters : we applied on our own and today for the response:
> 
> ...


ACS might be looking for Computer science related course\degree, so the case. You should try your luck with Business Analyst occupation.


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

newsitel.tester said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar experience with my husband who is SAP consultant past 15+ years with education bachground bcom and MPM as masters : we applied on our own and today for the response:
> 
> ...


You will have to go via the ACS RPL route if you do not have a Computing degree and a simple skill assessment will not work. This will also mean that 4 years of your experience will get deducted instead of the usual 2. Also unless you have programming experience you cannot apply for 261313, please look for other ANZSCO codes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

stan.samm said:


> You will have to go via the ACS RPL route if you do not have a Computing degree and a simple skill assessment will not work. This will also mean that 4 years of your experience will get deducted instead of the usual 2. Also unless you have programming experience you cannot apply for 261313, please look for other ANZSCO codes.


Minimum 6 years of experience is deducted in RPL route
Cheers


----------



## newsitel.tester (2 mo ago)

stan.samm said:


> You will have to go via the ACS RPL route if you do not have a Computing degree and a simple skill assessment will not work. This will also mean that 4 years of your experience will get deducted instead of the usual 2. Also unless you have programming experience you cannot apply for 261313, please look for other ANZSCO codes.


Oh ok Thank you for your input. So do I need to do fresh application under the rpl? or can I use the same Category?


----------

